# DR. R.



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

WELL I GUESS NO ONE IS GOING TO REPLY TO THIS. LETS ALL SEE WHAT ELSE WE CAN GET FOR FREE. LOOKS LIKE TO ME WE ARE NO DIFFERENT THAN THOSE PUTTING THE DR.S METHOD DOWN. YALL HAVE A GOOD DAY.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey JJ I sent you an e-mail to this. Please reply.
Thanks
Dan


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

HEY , YES YOU DID AND YOU ARE A GOOD MAN. I SENT YOU BACK A EMAIL. I THOUGHT ALOT OF THE FOLKS ONTHIS PAGE FELT THE WAY WE DO BUT GUESS I WAS WRONG.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have spoken to a lot of the "bee experts" in the country at various bee gatherings. They do not seem at all interested in alternatives to the chemicals. Certanly not if they didn't think of them anyway. They pooh-pooh FGMO and Small Cell and Essential oils. I wish I knew a way to get them to be interested, but I don't.


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

IF THE BIG BEEKEEPERS WANTS CHEMICALS THEN THAT UP TO THEM. I THINK THE FOGGING METHOD HAS HELPED NOT ONLY ME BUT ALOT OF OTHERS. I WAS JUST HOPING THAT SOMEONE MIGHT HAVE A IDEA TO HELP THE DR. OUT IN SOME WAY.


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

BY THE WAY THERE IS A NON-PROFIT BEE RESEARCH CORP. IM TRYING TO GET ALL THE INF ON IT. WHEN I DO ILL POST IT.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey no problem. I guess we can then advertize that we use no chemicals in our hives and only FGMO. Wow that will open a big market for me. How about you JJ and MB? I know people don't mind mineral oil, but deadly chemicals, you know the ones they tell you to wear gloves, and some a resporator well what more can I say? Look how I do my bees and look at beekeeper X. Which honey would you feed your children with?








Dan



[This message has been edited by bjerm2 (edited July 13, 2004).]


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm sure everyone on Beesource that's trusting and trying Dr. R's FGMO/Thymol method greatly appreciates the time, energy and resources he's put into his research. I'm an out-of-work programmer who's now selling honey at local farmers markets. I'm not big business and my wife and I are just getting by. This is the first year I've tried FGMO and if my results match the good results of some others over the winter I'll at least try to donate the money I've saved from not using miticides, etc in my hives. In the meantime, I'm not going to put anyone down for not contributing. In these times, we all do what we can. I'm sure Dr. R understands.

Mark


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

WELL GUYS I THOUGHT ALOT MORE PEOPLE WOULD BE RESPONDING TO THIS, BUT I GUESS NOT. I WILL SAY I GOT 60 HIVES AND HAVE NOT USED ANYTHING BUT FGMOFOR 8 MONTHS AND FOR THE LAST 2 MONTHS I STARTED USING THE THYMOL ALSO. I HAVE NOT LOST A HIVE YET. IM NOT GOING TO SAY I WONT BUT SO FAR MY HIVES ARE DOING GREAT. MY BROOD FRAMES ARE FULL AND WHEN I START A NUC IT TAKES OFF. I AM GOING TO KEEP USING IT AND IM GOING TO KEEP TRYING TO FIND A WAY TO HELP THE DR. DAN YOUR RIGHT ABOUT WHICH WAY WOULD THE PEOPLE RATHER HAVE THERE HONEY DONE.(NO CHEMICALS) I WILL SAY THERE IS NO COMPARISION ON PRICE AS TO FGMO/THYMOL AND THE CHEMICALS


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

BeeMiner, I did not mean to put any one down but I too have problems. Wife got cut back to 4 days. I have not gotten a raise in 4 years. My benefits have been scaled way back. My land taxes are over $3,000 for land, and for school (will be getting reassessed next year). Increase in my land tax another 2% for next year too. And now put gas at $2 per gallon and I have to travel 35 miles to work. I still sent a check for $50. Not much but I hope it helps him. I think ever drop in the bucket helps and since its a not for profit organization it should be tax deductable.
Dan


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

I too am greatfull to Dr. R for all of his hard work and research, and If I could give a little, I would, but I can't. I wont trouble you with my personal financial woes, but I'm more concerned with scraping enough money together for school clothes for the kids then donating to any cause....( Hell, at this rate I think I AM a charity..lol )
However, if the good doctor is ever In Winnipeg, on buisness or otherwise, I'll gladly save him the cost of a hotel stay, and cook him dinner.









J


[This message has been edited by John Russell (edited July 14, 2004).]


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

I WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW I AM NOT PUTTING ANYONE DOWN EITHER.IF A PERSON CANT GIVE I AM SURE THE DR. WOULD UNDERSTAND. HE SEEM TO BE A VERY GOOD CHRISTIAN MAN. WE FOUND OUT THERE IS A NON-PROFIT CORP FOR THE DR. AND I THINK DAN IS GOING TO POST IT. I WILL ALSO SEND THE DR. SOMETHING.I WISH SOMEONE KNEW SOME RESEARCHER OR GRANT THAT WE COULD GET TO HELP THE DR. LETS ALL DONT GIVE UP. I REALLY THANK YALL FOR AT LEAST DISCUSSING IT. I ALSO THINK THE DR.DESERVES ALOT CREDIT FOR DOING WHAT HE HAS. THANKS AGAIN. EVERYONE SHOULD START POSTING THERE MITE DROP COUNTS, SO PEOPLE WILL SEE THAT IT IS WORKING OR IF IMPROVEMENT IS NEEDED.


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

bjerm2,

Sorry. It wasn't you putting people down. It was jj's second post:
"WELL I GUESS NO ONE IS GOING TO REPLY TO THIS. LETS ALL SEE WHAT ELSE WE CAN GET FOR FREE. LOOKS LIKE TO ME WE ARE NO DIFFERENT THAN THOSE PUTTING THE DR.S METHOD DOWN. YALL HAVE A GOOD DAY."

That kind of jerked my chain a little. No big deal.

Mark


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

BeeMiner DID NOT MEAN TO JERK YOUR CHAIN. AND I DID NOT MENTION YOUR NAME. I HAVE READ THIS POST FOR SOME TIME AND I HAVE NOT SEEN ANYONE SAY ANYTHING ABOUT HELPING THE DR OR TO ENCOURAGE HIM. (YES THERE IS A FEW)I KINDA SAY IF THE SHOE FITS WEAR IT. I THINK INSTEAD OF WORRING WHO CHAIN GETS JERKED WE SHOULD KEEP TRYING TO HELP AND ENCOURAGE THE DR. SORRY IF MY COMMENT BOTHERED YOU.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

If you use all capital letters, it's distracting. It looks like you're SHOUTING!

Dickm


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

sorry im not very good on the computor


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Here is the address for Dr.R. Dr.Pedro Rodrigues. Virginia Non-Profit Honey Bee Research Corporation Virginia Beach, VA23454 Pedro and put in care of DR.Rodriguez. I want to thank all of you for your response. Hey look no caps. Take care


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Dr.Pedro Rodriguez Virginia Non-Profit Honey Bee Research Corporation 2133 Wolfsnare Road Virginia Beach, VA 23454 and put in care of Dr.Pedro Rodriguez. Sorry yall i left the address out. This should be right


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
I want to let you know that I am deeply gratified with the effors all of you are doing in support of FGMO research. 
I have spent hours on end making telephone calls and visited many people regarding assistance to get grant money or other types of financial backing for my work to no avail. It has been ten long years and although I do not have a staff to support, my research expenses continue. 
I realice that help should come from government of big business but those who could are saying that FGMO is not/has not proved to be worth the investment. Not much that I can say to that except thanks and God bless. As it turns out funding for research comes from industries that stand to be benefited by the outcome of research, and every one seems to agree that FGMO will not make any money for any enterprise. 
In summary, dear brothers, my work shall continue although limited by resources. I am sure that there are more good things to come out of my work yet. The data will be published as usual for the benefit of beekeepers in particular and for humanity in general. The Good Lord willing, all of us will eventually gain from it.
Thank you all so much for your kindness and efforts. Don't forget, many times, moral support is just as effective as money. Please do not make personal sacrifices.
Best regards and God bless you all with special blessings for brother JJ, Dan, Ox, Michael and all of you. Please do not think that I do not appreciate your efforts if I have not mentioned your name. There are so many of you out there and I am especially thankful to all of you.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

one question why does the dr. need this money? unless im missing something (which i probably am) FMGO dont cost that much nether does thymol. but please corect me if im wronge thanks Nick


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

As any researcher can tell you, time. You need to do observations. Sacrificing hives. What I mean by that is how much to use to make it work. A certain amount of hives set aside as control. No help whatsoever. They die. That is expensive in itself. Next the hives your treating but not enough, they die. Gee wrong mixture after 3 years? Again try it with a stronger batch and one batch with a lighter mix. I think you can see where I'm going with this. Remember hine(spelling?) sight is 20-20 and you, I, and others that use FGMO are benefitting on hine sight not trying this or that to see if it works.
Dan


----------



## limulus (Feb 10, 2004)

Dr. R,
I recently recieved an e-mail regarding a grant opportunity, It is a rather unorthodox research grant offered by a company not involved in beekeeping at all. None of my work qualifies, but I am sure that your research would. If you would like more information please contact me, maybe I could help you write it up and get you the funding and some of the recognition you deserve. You may e-mail me at eric_crawford at usgs.gov or crawford_eric at hotmail.com. (remember to remove the spacing and replace the "at" with an "@"


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Costs for FGMO/thymol.
It is not as simple as that. Equipment and packages, queen replacement, transportation, bee club meetings, civic club (to speak about beekeeping needs and benefits). All these add up. I travel extensively to promote FGMO and all my expenses are not fully met but I must do it because it is for the good of FGMO. The innovations and replacement of trail equipment is not cheap either. So in essence, I have to limit my trials to my resources, namely, my retirement check. I am not crying, I am just attempting to explain the question:
Why do I need the funds.
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez
Thanks you so much Eric. I will write to your e-mail.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

i thought that i read in some of you articals the hives were not yours?


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey, Swarm Trapper? 
Everything costs money. Time costs money.
This man is selflessly doing this for the benifit of the bees and bee keepers. Not to patent some process to get wealthy. Would you like to donate a few hives to him to do trials on? Knowing full well that they may be at risk? Dr. R has never to my knowlage solicited funds for any of the work that has benifited myself and many others. This thread was started by someone who decided to 
try and rally a little financial support. 
Please try and be a little supportive of the man's work eh? He's done a lot. With chemical resistant mites, FGMO might be the one solid hope for the your American beekeeping industry. The chemical companys will flog their products with fear based marketing long after they are ineffective, because they do not have your best intrest at heart. A cheap effective altenative? 
Gotta squash that!


J.R.


[This message has been edited by John Russell (edited July 16, 2004).]


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Well yes BECAUSE his hive were sprayed with pestisides if I recall right. He got wipped out and needed to continue the work. Someone please correct me if I am wrong. Thanks.
Dan


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Many thanks again for trying to help me with my work expenses. In addition to the list cited by you on the forum:
It is not easy to do the kind of work that I am doing, even though I am doing at my very bottom list of items that I would like to try out. Remember, I do not have a staff to do things for me so I must do all at my own expense.
Yes, in the first place, all my hives in the US were wiped out by aerial insecticide spraying sponsored by the Government. Worse yet, I tried using the equipment two years later, the insecticide was so poerwerful,that the residual insecticide in the equipment killed the bees that I placed in them. Needless to say, I lost my bees, I had to destroy the equipment and I lost the work spent in the US in those hives. Fortunately, I do not have that kind of trouble in Spain. 
I have to run control hives which DIE every year without treatment.
In second place, and I could go on for a long time enumerating, I spend money in gasoline to travel to my sites, I had to buy new bee packages, I had to buy lumber, nails, glue, metal screens, etc to make new equipment, both of my computers crashed and had to be cleaned out (I could not afford to replace them with modern PC's), paper and ink, updating PC programs (especially antivirus), FGMO and thymol, cords, propane,and the list goes on.
It is not easy and it is not cost free.
Again, thanks for your kindness and support.
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

I have 18, with same number of nucs. I hive the nucs on top of the main
hives. They winter over that way and I do not treat the nucs. I do
however treat the main hives since I have to make $$$ from them. I did
not do any counts of mites but since I found mites in my pollen traps
then I think I'd better do something. This is where I go involved with
FGMO. I don't think it matters if I check for them. I know I got them and
might as well just treat for mites. No sense seeing if I have 4 or 50
drops per day. They are there. 
The reason I don't take care of the nucs is I am trying to make sure they
get resistance. If they die the something was wrong with them. These nucs
that over winter become my main hives next year. I do my own
insemination. I use to run an operation of 100 hives and had a good
business till the little mites came along. Lost it all. I have been
developing these bees for about 4 years now with good success. I use
Susan Cobey breeder queens, Glenn Apiaries queens (SMR), Strachan
Apiaries queens, and also Can-Am Apiaries queens. These are all NWC. The
semen is a witches brew of all these queens and the queens are different
variations. I have a few more years of mixing them up before I get a bee
that I think will not need this much help. Since I only have 18 hives I
need outside drones and queens so that I do not get to inbred. The
genetics can get hectic but good records and observation is the key. Wish
me luck might be able to get some nice bees one day. The consensus of the
breeders and other people like me is we will never get rid of the mite
but get a bee that can hold its own against them.
Till next time.
Dan


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

The letter below I sent to the good Dr. He never responded. I would like
to send him some money to try to offset some of his expences. Could you
be kind enough to send me his address? Also you can post this on the
site. I think if everyone chippen in some money it would help him alot.
Thanks
Dan Jermalovic
(bjerm2)

me with a site that will sell me the thymol. Thank you for helping me and
responding so well. It's hard to belive that you 12 hour different than
me and also having the start of winter. Enjoy your stay and I hope you
have great weather. As far as the nonprofit research please give me the
address and I will send a donation. Thank you.
Dan Jermalovic>


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Here is the letter that the Dr wrote back to me. It also has his address. Note make any checks or contributions to the Dr. He had trouble trying to cash my check since I made it out to his organization. The bank was not to happy doing it.
Dan

Dear Dan.
Thanks for your great contributions in support of FGMO. I will be forever endebted to you. 
I am back in Virginia from a great and very successful visit to NZ, a country rich in beekeeping, livestock and humanity. I enjoyed the trip and learned a great deal from my visit. 
Regarding contributions. I have new promissing projects going on with my research for which I could use additional funds. As you may have noticed, I abstain from asking for economic help because I have been turned down so many times that it seems rediculous hence I try to continue my work quietly without receiving embarrassing comments. Any such contributions are thankfully accepted from the bottom of my heart because with them it means that I may do more for my fellow beekeepers.
My address:
Dr. Pedro Rodriguez 
Virginia Non-profit Honey Bee Research Corporation
2133 Wolfsnare Road
Virginia Beach, VA 23454
Best regards and God bless.
Pedro
-- 
Proclaiming The Lord´s expression and creation with our honey bees.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey JJ here is a nice site I found on the webb. I think the Dr would like to take a look at this site too.
http://www.apis.admin.ch/english/Themes/Varroa.htm 

Dan


----------



## Bob Russell (Sep 9, 2003)

I have been asked if everything is ok with the Dr. as he has not been on the forum for some days.The reason for this is due to a phone cable fault in his street (Spain).
Bob Russell
New Zealand.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
Regarding research costs.
It is a very well known fact that research is not "cheap." Costs have been well explained here and elsewhere. I spend a good portion of my retirement check on my research! Thanks to some of you, this year I have been able to "expand" on my "avenues" in search of the answers to the questions that you beekeepers and my very own questions as they come up. For those of you who may be interested in the cost of research projects, there are web pages that you can visit to read the amount of dollars spent on the budgets of research facilites, especially government owned operations. Try USDA, honey bee research facility, in Beltsville, Maryland for instance. There are quite a few other institutions engaged in honey bee research, give them a try also. I would appreciate posts to the forum indicating your search findings about the budgets used by them. 
Please understand. I am not complaining. I am only replying to those who have voiced opinions regarding JJ and others who post on this forum regarding posibilities of aid for my work. 
Again, thanks from the bottom of my heart to all of you who who trust my work and love for honey bees. 
Best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------

